# First Tri - tips & kit



## oliglynn (26 Aug 2018)

Having my first dabble in the world of Triathlon tomorrow - entering a local Sprint Tri (400m pool swim, 22.8km bike, 5.3k run). I normally just cycle most and swim/ run occasionally. Expect times to be 8 min swim, 40-45 min bike, 20 min run.

Just got a Tri suit delivered from Wiggle today. No time to try it out in advance... not sure how quick it will dry?!! Forecast 14-16degC tomo morning.

So here’s my take on proceedings following a little research:

Swim in Tri suit, goggles & event issued swim cap
Transition - take issued race number, towel down a bit, wash stones and gravel and muck off feet and put on socks, cycling shoes, gloves and helmet. Maybe have a gilet to slip on if it’s nippy as I’m still wet?!
Walk/jog! in cycling shoes to mounting point (or maybe out of shoes if it’s muddy?! ( I use speedplay which can clog up with mud - not sure how I would clean my feet to sock and shoe up at the mount line?!)
Ride
Rack bike, ditch helmet shoes and gloves and change into trainers. Switch race number to front.
Run
Collapse


Kit bag to leave in transition hence includes:

Small towel
Large towel
Water bottle for bike
Water bottle to wash feet
Trainers 
Cycling shoes
Socks
Gillet
Bag of jelly sweets to shove in pocket for ride
Hoodie for after.


So.... question is am I missing anything here? Any additional tips or kit I could benefit from?!


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Aug 2018)

http://www.velominati.com/the-rules/comment-page-8/

Rule 42.


----------



## HLaB (26 Aug 2018)

Tip: Forget how to handle a bike, it seems to be the tri thing


----------



## Sharky (26 Aug 2018)

Advice to the top tri riders.

Stop riding and winning our evening 10's.


----------



## oliglynn (26 Aug 2018)

Thanks guys  - any helpful advice or anything out there or has my Research fully nailed it already?


----------



## oliglynn (26 Aug 2018)

Most specifically if I feel cold on exiting swimming pool is it best to put on gilet over Tri suit or not? Any experience on the Trade off between keeping wind off for warmth or drying out quicker?!


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2018)

You don't need a gilet. You might have use for a small towel to give a quick once over of your feet (if small stones, etc. will be an issue), but not a water bottle in my experience. You will dry out before you know anything about it. Stuff jelly sweets in the pocket of the tri suit for when you need them, and a bottle on the bike. Have a bottle of water in transition if you like.

Remember - anything you do in transition adds to your total time. As you are only out for an hour and a half or so blow-drying your hair and faffing about greatly adds to the time.

Godspeed @oliglynn


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Aug 2018)

Possibly too late now, but for your first Tri and Sprint as well, I would ditch the cycle shoes/pedals. I think that you will lose more time in transitions than you would gain on the bike, plus it is an extra complexity to worry about.


----------



## oliglynn (27 Aug 2018)

Cheers! Tri suit dried out a treat & was very comfy - thanks @Stephenite for reassurance on that


----------



## Stephenite (27 Aug 2018)

Did you enjoy it? What were your times - out of interest? You're a lot quicker than me by the looks of it


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Aug 2018)

oliglynn said:


> Cheers! Tri suit dried out a treat & was very comfy - thanks @Stephenite for reassurance on that



Well done! 

...When’s your next race?


----------



## oliglynn (27 Aug 2018)

Did 1:24:01 which is 49th of 135 so I’m pretty pleased with that having never competitively run or swum in any capacity ! 
Almost went running in my helmet! Got shouted at to put it back!


----------



## Tommy2 (27 Aug 2018)

Hope your enjoyed it, will you be back for more?
Are you normally a 20min 5km runner? You were pretty spot on with your swim/bike predictions.
Did you do any practice running off the bike?


----------



## oliglynn (27 Aug 2018)

Yeh I normally run 5k in around 20 to 25 mins on fresh legs. Have occasionally run after cycling And actually prefer it as I’m warmed up already, and sometimes running from cold I get twinges in my foot!
Enjoyed it so will defo come back for more sprint Tri action. Maybe even something longer after a while if I can persuade my legs to run further!


----------



## Stephenite (28 Aug 2018)

You're right about the warming up, imo.


----------

